# classical composeer that are so bad there good in a way?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for semi cacophonic classical composer, obscur one that did symphony everyone hate
because it partially a Noisy mess...

Sometime someone pot of gold is someone s*** basket.Name composer that are mostly hated but you like em for some obscur reason?

I know this is a strange queery but im a strange man.


:tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm afraid that this only could happen in movies, like Ed Wood's stuff.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

John Cage might be what you're looking for?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

John Cage and his fabulous 4'33" fit the bill.

Oh, and Schoenberg with his fellow serialists too.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Well I really like Schoenberg, always find something interesting in his music and his early period is really amazing.

I would nominate Havergal Brian, his symphonies sound like a real mess to me


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

John Phillip Sousa?

(But I don't like his style of music.)


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Wait, what's a "composeer"?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Wait, what's a "composeer"?


A composer with vision, duh.


----------

